# Need I.D.



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Seen a big rhom at the lfs about 10" to 12". He is silver in colour with a tinge of yellow on the underbelly.


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

Pix?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

RHOM said:


> Seen a big rhom at the lfs about 10" to 12". He is silver in colour with a tinge of yellow on the underbelly.
> [snapback]1103645[/snapback]​


how much was he brian?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RHOM said:


> Seen a big rhom at the lfs about 10" to 12". He is silver in colour with a tinge of yellow on the underbelly.
> [snapback]1103645[/snapback]​


S. rhombeus, and that's as far as you'll get, unless you manage to find out where it was collected - and that's impossible to figure out just by looking at a picture, let alone based on a written description. Perhaps the store owner knows...

As far as a common name: you can slap any name you like on that fish. Common names have no value whatsoever, so it doesn't even matter what common name it gets. If you want to call it "Red Rhom" ("The Shining" says hi







), that's fine, even if it's pitchblack or electric blue...


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Marco, he is going for $400.00, and i'll try to get some pics, the owner does'nt know too much about piranhas. Thanks for the replys. If you ask me, thats too pricey.

-Brian


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Closed.


----------

